# The best and worse things you ever bought for your van.



## Fisherman (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok I don’t know if this has been done before but the best thing I ever bought for my van cost £10, it’s now £12.99 on Amazon. Wildebus put me on to this it’s a great bit of kit that allows you to accurately check your fridge using Bluetooth without opening the door. I can point to my van from my home and get readings. Here it is on eBay, for some reason I cant copy and paste from Amazon.









						Room Thermometer Hygrometer, Bluetooth Digital Indoor Temperature Govee  | eBay
					

(no obstacles). The temperature is accurate to ±0.5°F while humidity is ±3%RH. Up to 2s responsive speed always shows you the latest readings.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




The worse thing I ever bought was a canopy which cost £950. In over three years I have used it twice, won’t bother with one for the next van.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 27, 2022)

Best thing I bought was the Sportbrella brilliant for sitting out on rainy days,windy days and sunny days here is mr and mrs Edina with Taya modeling theirs including Meg modeling in the upright position and other members that have gone on to purchase their own. 




















 The worst thing, sad to say I have a garage full of useless camping items it may take a while to pick the worst of the worst


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2022)

Worst thing i have never used is an awning, still in the garage at home, best bit of kit was the new high ratio diff/axle for the van.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 27, 2022)

Yep, Sportbrella after Annie introduced us to it.

It makes socialising outside so much easier whatever the weather.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 27, 2022)

Big things - the satnav (probably saved my marriage life a few times), the solar panel and high spec leisure battery.

Little things - subscription to this site , the plastic basin that fits the sink perfectly, S hooks to hang the fairy lights, a canvas six-bottle bag to stop bottles rattling, a folding step 'cos I'm titchy, 12 volt charging cables for the tablets, phones and so on, a bathmat for just inside the leisure door so you can take dirty shoes off without tracking mud in, a road refresher spillproof dog water bowl, plastic baskets to hold stuff in the overhead lockers.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 27, 2022)

.This?


----------



## Moped (Aug 27, 2022)

Best large purchase - Quest Screen House 4 pop up gazebo. Popped up for 90% of site visits and used as an outdoor kitchen. Need a good garage though for storage. It sits nicely under the wind out canopy when we are on certain CCC sites which limit your pitch width to 5m.

Best small purchase - usb type c to hdmi lead enabling us to stream downloads from the phone to the TV

Worst purchase - blue tooth tyre cap air pressure readers - didn’t realise our van had tyre pressure loss warning sensors already fitted.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 27, 2022)

Best refillable Lpg and solar.
Worst Fire blanket and extinguisher as we have never used them !!!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 27, 2022)

Best = sat nav.
Worst = a Swift Bessacar.


----------



## barryd (Aug 27, 2022)

Best probably has to be the scooter rack by a hundred country miles. 14 years later and over 40000 miles on three different bikes, still going strong. Gaslow and solar useful additions also.

No real bad ones but an impractical choice was the Airdeck dinghy and outboard. Just too awkward and heavy to easily carry about, store and use. Went like the clappers but Mrs D hated it. A few years later I bought the Sevylor Madison Kayak which has been used all over Europe from the Scottish islands to the Med. It's brilliant.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh yes - Gaslow of course!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2022)

Fitting of incorrect solar regulators, sorted to an mppt after reading wildbuses threads.


----------



## GMJ (Aug 28, 2022)

Best? probably a CADAC Carri Chef 2

Worst? There's still time....


----------



## suneye (Aug 28, 2022)

Best: I made a curtain that goes across the van so I can stay in bed, have a wash, go to the loo without having to worry about curtains or doors being open/ed.   worst: anything to do with wifi


----------



## 2cv (Aug 28, 2022)

Best definitely refillable gas bottles. Worst probably a level checker, never used but only cost £2.


----------



## SimonM (Aug 29, 2022)

Best - Gaslow bottles. Rear air suspension. Solar panels. Most important spare WC cassette.

Worst - can’t recall but it would have been thrown out.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 29, 2022)

Rubber/silicone matting saved so many things from going flying when we forget to stow them away.

Plastic baskets for the upper lockers to keep things organised and falling out.

This tin opener, we have an electrickery one at home as Liz has terrible arthritis in her hands, but she finds this really easy to use.


			Amazon.co.uk
		


A stackable SS pan set.

two folding on hob toast thingies.


----------



## Moped (Aug 29, 2022)

Mrs Moped reminded me of worst buy. We sometimes forget the worst buys as they get put away never to be used again.

We saw an electric bbq in go outdoors for half price £22. Thought a bargain let's have it. 

First time of using it kept tripping the hook up rcd. Electric mini oven fine, microwave fine, expresso coffee maker fine, electric bbq trip.

Didn't check the power requirements. You rarely get 16amp in Europe so it got put in the shed never to be used again.

Subsequently bought a Cadac gas bbq which we use virtually every day when on a campsite. Best cooking device ever for cooked breakfasts without splashing oil all over the van kitchen workspaces and hob.


----------



## Borders2 (Aug 29, 2022)

Best, in no particular order: Membership of this site as we are wilding all the time. No sites for us ta. Pressure pan, solar panel, 2nd leisure battery, spare cassette, steamer set. 12v water pump to transfer water from the drums in the garage to the tank. Suitcase genny which is now 10 or so and still going strong. 

Worst? The Tomtom very expensive truck model that chose to die at the worst possible time. Bah. 

B2


----------



## northman (Aug 29, 2022)

Best - Gaslow system, solar panel and a host of small items like a set of different-sized tap adapters, a roll of Gorilla tape and a pack of resin putty, which have all saved my sanity at some time!
Worst - a Thule awnings so big and complicated that I only used it twice; I could have built a bungalow quicker.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Ok I don’t know if this has been done before but the best thing I ever bought for my van cost £10, it’s now £12.99 on Amazon. Wildebus put me on to this it’s a great bit of kit that allows you to accurately check your fridge using Bluetooth without opening the door. I can point to my van from my home and get readings. Here it is on eBay, for some reason I cant copy and paste from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an Amazon Link for one of the Govees - https://amzn.to/3AVekTh   (actually cheaper on Amazon).   I love those - got one in the MH Fridge, one in the "mancave" fridge and need to get another for the Kitchen Fridge 
Not only will it tell you the temp remotely, but it logs it for days, weeks, months and literally years so you can tell if your fridge is playing up without you realising!

Worst things I have bought would be the stuff I bought and never actually used at all, let alone only once or twice


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 29, 2022)

wildebus said:


> This is an Amazon Link for one of the Govees - https://amzn.to/3AVekTh   (actually cheaper on Amazon).   I love those - got one in the MH Fridge, one in the "mancave" fridge and need to get another for the Kitchen Fridge
> Not only will it tell you the temp remotely, but it logs it for days, weeks, months and literally years so you can tell if your fridge is playing up without you realising!
> 
> Worst things I have bought would be the stuff I bought and never actually used at all, let alone only once or twice


How long does the battery last, in the cold?


----------



## skippy (Aug 29, 2022)

Best thing I bought my toyota 4x4 camper ,my wife decided to divorce me for buying such an ugly vehicle.
 As she has always done she didn't  follow on with her promise.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 29, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Rubber/silicone matting saved so many things from going flying when we forget to stow them away.
> 
> Plastic baskets for the upper lockers to keep things organised and falling out.
> 
> ...


Ooh I may have to order one of those.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 29, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> How long does the battery last, in the cold?


Been using mine for four months and the two AAA batteries are still showing full.
Honestly for £12 this is quite an amazing bit of kit.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2022)

I love a graph so decided to do one with the temps and battery levels on the two Govee units I have.




This suggests you lose around 2% of the battery over a 10 day period, so on that basis, well over a year from a AAA Battery.


----------



## Wully (Aug 29, 2022)

where do I start 
Best buy by a mile lithium batteries close second hydraulic levellers then gas low system.
Now all the shite I’ve bought 
The Efoy fuel cell works great but far too expensive big white elephant obsolete sine I bought lithium.
electronic gas level sensors crap.
cadac  barbecue could cook better wae a candle 
and first 30 fold out chairs I bought and broke from places like go outdoors all crap. Get a decent chair like Isabella


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 30, 2022)

A waste water container.
Intended as a reserve toilet cassette (about 1.5 x a cassette)
So far only used to empty grey water into to carry and dispose of. Saves moving the vehicle.
But it may be handy as a reserve cassette..
Watering can...Ours os 10 litres and most days 2 or 3 top ups for the fresh water tank.
Saves all the hassle of hoses queuing etc


----------



## The March Hare (Aug 30, 2022)

Best - Extra Solar panels and battery, rear luggage box and Refillable Gas.

Worst - The Tow Bar, never used, but a great way to protect the rear end from grounding out.


----------



## Goggles (Aug 30, 2022)

Worst those skid mat things and a 12 volt fan. Never used either.  Best things everything else.


----------



## Colinsmiff (Sep 1, 2022)

worst Remis front cab blinds, £650 for the flimsiest paper blinds that constantly fall apart and offer very little insulation. They are cheap and very poor build quality, paper thin concertina blinds that often come apart.
best, solar panels and £150 sine inverter, keeps the bike batteries topped up when off grid and will even power the coffee machine in the morning.


----------



## Scotia (Sep 1, 2022)

All season tyre's


----------



## Scotia (Sep 1, 2022)

Wully said:


> where do I start
> Get a decent chair like Isabella


Is she a big burd?


----------



## Rumour (Sep 1, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Ok I don’t know if this has been done before but the best thing I ever bought for my van cost £10, it’s now £12.99 on Amazon. Wildebus put me on to this it’s a great bit of kit that allows you to accurately check your fridge using Bluetooth without opening the door. I can point to my van from my home and get readings. Here it is on eBay, for some reason I cant copy and paste from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I want to know the van fridge readings from outside? If it is working, I leave it alone. 

Best thing we ever got for our van? 
Cruise control, 
Gaslow (on the last van, tank on this one)
Slow cooker for the colder months.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 1, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Been using mine for four months and the two AAA batteries are still showing full.
> Honestly for £12 this is quite an amazing bit of kit.


AAH but it still cannot tell you if the light goes out.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 2, 2022)

Rumour said:


> Why would I want to know the van fridge readings from outside? If it is working, I leave it alone.
> 
> Best thing we ever got for our van?
> Cruise control,
> ...


Because three way fridges struggle in warm weather, or if not level. And this lets you know when the temperature is getting to high before it’s to late, and without opening the door letting all the warm air in. It’s then time to switch on the fan, or try to get level. And all for £12.99. And you may have noted that others have purchased this gizmo and find it useful.

Our van came with cruise control, and we never use it, and I am far to impatient to wait for a slow cooker. But I am pleased that you enjoy using yours.


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh, I forgot to add, worst buy was a12 volt hairdryer. You could dry your hair faster by blowing on it. And it blew a fuse every time I used it.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 2, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add, worst buy was a12 volt hairdryer. You could dry your hair faster by blowing on it. And it blew a fuse every time I used it.


I made the same mistake at the start.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 2, 2022)

I haven't got enough hair to worry about that kind of thing...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Sep 3, 2022)

Best-
Hydraulic levellers (the boss can not sleep unless ABSOLUTELY level.
Solar Panels
2nd Leisure Battery

Worst -
Those yellow plastic strips to get you out of muddy fields. First time I used them they fired out behind the wheel three times on the trot. Now have very nice spiky blocks collected by rope. They work - especially if lowered onto them by the hydraulic rams.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 3, 2022)

Rogerdodge said:


> Best-
> Hydraulic levellers (the boss can not sleep unless ABSOLUTELY level.
> Solar Panels
> 2nd Leisure Battery
> ...



Do you mean something like this?









						motorhome or caravan grip-track
					

The motorhome or caravan grip-track is a British made product designed to give quick damage free escape from mud, wet grass etc.The Grip-Track is designed for front and rear wheel drive vehicles up to 6 tonnes, it is lightweight at just 3kg and is easy to store, this tough lightweight track will...




					www.youcancaravan.co.uk
				




I have only had to deploy mine once and yes, they do work well.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 3, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a hand operated winch for the van. I've also only used it once but it got me out of trouble.

People say that it's too slow and hard work compared to an electric winch, but usually you only have to move the van a foot or so to get out of a rut.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Sep 3, 2022)

They are the very ones.
Given to me by a friend who had to give up his van.

Only used them once, but got me out of a wet field in Norfolk.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 3, 2022)

2cv said:


> Best definitely refillable gas bottles. Worst probably a level checker, never used but only cost £2.


Clinometer app on phone, does the same job costs nothing.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 4, 2022)

Rogerdodge said:


> They are the very ones.
> Given to me by a friend who had to give up his van.
> 
> Only used them once, but got me out of a wet field in Norfolk.



Yes - once here also...in the Netherlands despite my telling the receptionist on the site that we would get stuck. "Oh no" she said "we have never had anyone get stuck"


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 4, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Clinometer app on phone, does the same job costs nothing.


We are luddites, we just run some water into the basin, whichever end it runs to gets the levelling block ...


----------



## n brown (Sep 4, 2022)

best thing is a 4m length of 20mm rope and the ability to tie a bowline . when you're stuck on a bit of wet grass or mud , even a car can get you moving

worst thing i probably the awning . i exchanged what i thought was a couple of hours work retrofitting a massive awning to a van for a smaller awning i had to remove . a very hard day's work for something of little use !


----------



## Rumour (Sep 5, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Because three way fridges struggle in warm weather, or if not level. And this lets you know when the temperature is getting to high before it’s to late, and without opening the door letting all the warm air in. It’s then time to switch on the fan, or try to get level. And all for £12.99. And you may have noted that others have purchased this gizmo and find it useful.
> 
> Our van came with cruise control, and we never use it, and I am far to impatient to wait for a slow cooker. But I am pleased that you enjoy using yours.


In answer to your passive/aggressive post.... 

Our Thetford fridge worked just fine in that recent bout of upper 38 degrees weather! It was working fine for three weeks in the south of France in June in +35 degree temperatures. Frozen food stayed frozen and the milk was icy cold. But if that gizmo floats your boat? 
Slow cookers? You don't "wait" for them! You prep, put it on and go about the day, it is ready when you get back. Cruise control is useful on longer journeys instead of keeping my foot and leg in one position for the duration. 

But I am pleased that you don't enjoy using yours...


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 5, 2022)

Rumour said:


> In answer to your passive/aggressive post....
> 
> Our Thetford fridge worked just fine in that recent bout of upper 38 degrees weather! It was working fine for three weeks in the south of France in June in +35 degree temperatures. Frozen food stayed frozen and the milk was icy cold. But if that gizmo floats your boat?
> Slow cookers? You don't "wait" for them! You prep, put it on and go about the day, it is ready when you get back. Cruise control is useful on longer journeys instead of keeping my foot and leg in one position for the duration.
> ...



Passive/Agressive, really 

You asked a question, I gave you an answer, and informed you that I don't use a slow cooker in my van, or my cruise control.
But many thanks for explaining what cruise control and slow cookers are, and why you enjoy using them. 
I finished by stating that I am glad you enjoy using yours.
If thats passive or aggressive to you, then I hope you don’t enjoy using them


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 5, 2022)

Fight.


----------



## n brown (Sep 5, 2022)

bundle !


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 5, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Fight.


No passive/aggressive, I don’t do fighting Trev.
Rumour has it you lot over the water are into that kind of thing.
Oh wait a moment I’m half Irish


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2022)

I liked using my Slow Cooker when I was away at festivals and so busy all day.  Meant that when I was done for the day I could just tip the food onto a plate and have dinner without messing around doing prep 
Generally speaking however I don't tend to use in in the van but do a fair bit at home (although less now I don't eat meat - it was brilliant at super tasty beef stews)


One potential problem with fridges and the statement "Frozen food stayed frozen" is that all too often that is not actually the case and the reality is "Frozen Food defrosted and then Refroze before I noticed".   A classic cause of food poisoning even though the local burger van and "meat on the street" truck usually gets the blame.   A fridge temperature logger is a brilliant tool for food safety.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 5, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I liked using my Slow Cooker when I was away at festivals and so busy all day.  Meant that when I was done for the day I could just tip the food onto a plate and have dinner without messing around doing prep
> Generally speaking however I don't tend to use in in the van but do a fair bit at home (although less now I don't eat meat - it was brilliant at super tasty beef stews)
> 
> 
> One potential problem with fridges and the statement "Frozen food stayed frozen" is that all too often that is not actually the case and the reality is "Frozen Food defrosted and then Refroze before I noticed".   A classic cause of food poisoning even though the local burger van and "meat on the street" truck usually gets the blame.   A fridge temperature logger is a brilliant tool for food safety.


Yes David we use one at home, but not in the van.
As for the fridge gizmo you put me on to I reckon it’s the best £10 I have spent on the van. On two occasions our fridge failed on our last van, once due to outside temperature in Anstruther and in whiting bay on Arran when we were not level. But thankfully the fridge in our current van has not failed us so far.


----------



## Winger (Sep 5, 2022)

Fitted a cheap household thermostatic shower mixer valve, so much control over temperature and also saves the need to run off cold water. Cost £32 but worth every penny. Closely followed by a Lagun table leg which gives great versatility


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 6, 2022)

Worst: Garmin motorhome satnav, expensive rubbish.   Best, yes the Gaslow system and then the 10 inch tablet with Osmand + on it as moving map and loads of adapters and tools to enable connection to obscure water supplies.  The awning came with the van as did the satellite dish. awning still there but keep thinking to take it off but dish long gone.


----------



## Richard Wasteney (Sep 6, 2022)

Best….SOG system (don’t need chemicals or spare cassette now), Gaslow, charcoal BBQ, fridge thermometer and tea towels (to put between anything that rattles bottles oven shelves etc)

Worst….calor gas bottle, caravan club membership, Hokey Cokey fuel saving device


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 6, 2022)

I have a very sensitive nose and there was a guy emptying a SOG tank round a corner.  The stench was so bad I nearly threw up  Why no spare cassette needed?  I have two.


Richard Wasteney said:


> Best….SOG system (don’t need chemicals or spare cassette now), Gaslow, charcoal BBQ, fridge thermometer and tea towels (to put between anything that rattles bottles oven shelves etc)
> 
> Worst….calor gas bottle, caravan club membership, Hokey Cokey fuel saving device


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 6, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I liked using my Slow Cooker when I was away at festivals and so busy all day.  Meant that when I was done for the day I could just tip the food onto a plate and have dinner without messing around doing prep
> Generally speaking however I don't tend to use in in the van but do a fair bit at home (although less now I don't eat meat - it was brilliant at super tasty beef stews)
> 
> 
> One potential problem with fridges and the statement "Frozen food stayed frozen" is that all too often that is not actually the case and the reality is "Frozen Food defrosted and then Refroze before I noticed".   A classic cause of food poisoning even though the local burger van and "meat on the street" truck usually gets the blame.   A fridge temperature logger is a brilliant tool for food safety.


Bought a Govee widget the other day, impressed, I can see the temperature inside my moho from about 8/10 metres away while I’m sat in my living room, strange thing is I can’t see my Victron smart solar controller which is also in the moho, any ideas why this might be?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2022)

saxonborg said:


> Bought a Govee widget the other day, impressed, I can see the temperature inside my moho from about 8/10 metres away while I’m sat in my living room, strange thing is I can’t see my Victron smart solar controller which is also in the moho, any ideas why this might be?


The Victron kit is specifically low-power Bluetooth and has a poor range.  Smart BMSes in Lithium Batteries seem to have the same issues going by the ones I have used.

The Govees do have an impressive range.   I have a Raspberry Pi in my MH running a system called "Home Assistant" and that Pi can see via its Bluetooth the Govee located in a fridge  at the other side of the house on the attic floor.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 6, 2022)

wildebus said:


> The Victron kit is specifically low-power Bluetooth and has a poor range.  Smart BMSes in Lithium Batteries seem to have the same issues going by the ones I have used.
> 
> The Govees do have an impressive range.   I have a Raspberry Pi in my MH running a system called "Home Assistant" and that Pi can see via its Bluetooth the Govee located in a fridge  at the other side of the house on the attic floor.


It’s all a bit confusing as when I have been on a meet with fellow motorhomers my phone picks up lots of Victron stuff from many yards..sorry metres away.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2022)

saxonborg said:


> It’s all a bit confusing as when I have been on a meet with fellow motorhomers my phone picks up lots of Victron stuff from many yards..sorry metres away.


maybe different constructions of vans?  alloys blocking signals, etc?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 6, 2022)

saxonborg said:


> Bought a Govee widget the other day, impressed, I can see the temperature inside my moho from about 8/10 metres away while I’m sat in my living room, strange thing is I can’t see my Victron smart solar controller which is also in the moho, any ideas why this might be?


Beware you may be asked by a man who loves his slow cooker why you bought it. Don’t answer, if you do you will be accused of being passive/aggressive 
Yes it’s a fine wee bit of kit, for what you paid it’s a bargain.


----------



## r4dent (Sep 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> still cannot tell you if the light goes out.



something for a rainy day....

     Start to record a video on your phone
     Put phone in fridge
     Close fridge door
     Wait a few minutes
     Remove phone 
     Watch video.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> AAH but it still cannot tell you if the light goes out.


I can tell that from the Victron Cerbo. 
But when it comes to energy use, did you know the light in a fridge actually uses more power than the compressor?  If the light was stuck on you would more than double the power consumption (unless it was an LED bulb).


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 6, 2022)

wildebus said:


> maybe different constructions of vans?  alloys blocking signals, etc?


If it was my alloy body then it would be reasonable to expect the same effect on both blue tooth devices. Anyway not really a problem at least my moho is on my doorstep so to speak.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2022)

saxonborg said:


> Bought a Govee widget the other day, impressed, I can see the temperature inside my moho from about 8/10 metres away while I’m sat in my living room, strange thing is I can’t see my Victron smart solar controller which is also in the moho, any ideas why this might be?


I have a precision 4 way with 3 senders, one in the van, one in loft, one in f porch, the 4 one is base unit, so from my pc workstation all info seen along with night cams around the building.


----------



## rabW (Sep 6, 2022)

Worst - driveaway air awning. Bulky, heavy and a pain in the neck with panel van sliding door.
Best - new mattress to replace seat cushions, solar panel.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2022)

Recent best thing is a ridgemonkey which acts like a mini oven but on the hob (obviously not much point if you have an oven). Worst was a powerbank for laptop charge that wouldn't connect to the laptop at all.


----------



## spigot (Sep 7, 2022)

I’m a Slow Cooker anyway, don’t need anymore!


----------



## coundonroad (Sep 7, 2022)

Gaslow
MaxxFan
Ecotree 110w heated Lifepo4
400w Perlight Black solar panel.
All good.

Struggling to think of outright fails tbh.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 8, 2022)

Best is the dashboard flip up map holder from a builders van. Great for holding the road atlas for the "big picture".
K


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 8, 2022)

Worst was a pair of Fiamma yellow plastic ramps. They used to slide away before the wheels got on them, rubbish really. Ditched them and made some wooden ones instead (I hardly ever use them but at least they work)
K


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2022)

Sunglasses for the windscreen and cab door windows.
More precisely a sunscreen which covers the front and wraps round the cab windows. IT
1 prevents too much sun. BUT not a blackout
2 Acts to prevent others looking in but
3 Allows us to look out.
4 Provides some insulation
5 Allows air in with the cab windows down.
When parked up we leave it in place day and night.
Yet easy to take off and put in place.
It has now had 7 years of use for a full 150 nights each year and is still (almost) as good as new.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 10, 2022)

Refillable gas cylinder, solar panels and a Thermopen for checking the temperature of cooked food coming out of the oven, removes all the guesswork.


----------



## aross (Sep 10, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Sunglasses for the windscreen and cab door windows.
> More precisely a sunscreen which covers the front and wraps round the cab windows. IT
> 1 prevents too much sun. BUT not a blackout
> 2 Acts to prevent others looking in but
> ...


Could you give some details about where we could get them? (Thanks!)


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 10, 2022)

I will try.
From what I remember the supplier was on cleckheaton


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2022)

Fish and chips.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 11, 2022)

A tin of Davids P40


----------



## aross (Sep 11, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> I will try.
> From what I remember the supplier was on cleckheaton


OK - thanks


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 11, 2022)

aross said:


> OK - thanks


No luck so far.
Possible to make one IFFF..
You can find the correct material...it is an aluminium covered mesh suitably shaped (almost a U)
Diagonal corners that slide over the cab doors and velcro to secure. The holes for the wing mirror mounts .
Will pm you with photos if the weather os. Ok tomorrow


----------



## aross (Sep 11, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> No luck so far.
> Possible to make one IFFF..
> You can find the correct material...it is an aluminium covered mesh suitably shaped (almost a U)
> Diagonal corners that slide over the cab doors and velcro to secure. The holes for the wing mirror mounts .
> Will pm you with photos if the weather os. Ok tomorrow


Excellent!


----------



## spigot (Sep 12, 2022)

Scotia said:


> All season tyre's View attachment 112335


Is it me or is that tyre badly worn on the right hand side?


----------



## Helzie (Sep 12, 2022)

wildebus said:


> This is an Amazon Link for one of the Govees - https://amzn.to/3AVekTh (actually cheaper on Amazon). I love those - got one in the MH Fridge, one in the "mancave" fridge and need to get another for the Kitchen Fridge
> Not only will it tell you the temp remotely, but it logs it for days, weeks, months and literally years so you can tell if your fridge is playing up without you realising!
> 
> Worst things I have bought would be the stuff I bought and never actually used at all, let alone only once or twice


Do you put the whole unit in the fridge? We currently have a thermometer with a sensor on a wire, where only the wire goes in the fridge.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 12, 2022)

Helzie said:


> Do you put the whole unit in the fridge? We currently have a thermometer with a sensor on a wire, where only the wire goes in the fridge.


It is a self-contained unit with an internal temp sensor, so the whole thing goes into the fridge.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 25, 2022)

Hanging shoe rack on the inside of the door. Link example is way too big but just an example 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Compactor-Angela-Hanging-Storage-Organiser/dp/B003LVYRMM/ref=sr_1_29?crid=17TT5UJNXSMVY&keywords=shoe%2Bholder%2Bmetal&qid=1664125230&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjE2IiwicXNhIjoiMC4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjAuMDAifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=shoe%2Bholder%2Bmetal%2Caps%2C165&sr=8-29&th=1


----------



## wildebus (Sep 25, 2022)

That is interesting.   It reminds me of something I think could be useful but not sure if available ....
My Motorhome has a tall but very narrow (say wide enough for cereal packets?) and very deep dedicated table storage cupboard.   I reckon it would be ideal for a pull-out rack system that you see in home kitchens, but the mechanisms of those as standard would eat up most of the room  I wonder if there is a really space-efficient type?


----------



## Tookey (Sep 25, 2022)

wildebus said:


> That is interesting.   It reminds me of something I think could be useful but not sure if available ....
> My Motorhome has a tall but very narrow (say wide enough for cereal packets?) and very deep dedicated table storage cupboard.   I reckon it would be ideal for a pull-out rack system that you see in home kitchens, but the mechanisms of those as standard would eat up most of the room  I wonder if there is a really space-efficient type?


This one is only 13cm wide and I reckon you could lose the wheels and fit a slider



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/SPACEKEEPER-Shelving-Organizer-Bathroom-Stainless/dp/B07ZR9G24P/ref=asc_df_B07ZR9G24P/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=410161781033&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9262676512833645704&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9041128&hvtargid=pla-866691776780&ref=&adgrpid=91148753187&th=1


----------



## wildebus (Sep 25, 2022)

Tookey said:


> This one is only 13cm wide and I reckon you could lose the wheels and fit a slider
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SPACEKEEPER-Shelving-Organizer-Bathroom-Stainless/dp/B07ZR9G24P/ref=asc_df_B07ZR9G24P/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=410161781033&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9262676512833645704&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9041128&hvtargid=pla-866691776780&ref=&adgrpid=91148753187&th=1


Ah.  I will do some measurements.
Obviously I keep the table in it at the moment but I only ever use the table outside, never inside, so repurpose could be good


----------



## Billy Ruffian (Sep 26, 2022)

Best is Lithium batteries.   Fitted by RoadPro - 100w solar, proper 50 amp engine charging system and 200 amps under the drivers seat.    Expensive but haven’t plugged into 240v since - might save a fortune in the future!        Recently spent 11 days in the UK without any EHU or engine running and batteries still at 60%

Also good = refillable gas, several USB sockets and a truckers TomTom.     Ventura Freestander awning for when on sites and staying for a while.

We bunged out the microwave because we never use it and also the TV as we find the iPad with a SIM card just as good.


----------



## Aethelric (Sep 28, 2022)

We got our Nuevo 9 years ago with 10,500 miles on the clock.  We got it undersealed straight away. It is now close to 100,000 miles and the mechanic in our garage says it has the highest mileage an is in the best condition of any of the motorhomes he services.  I think it cost around £900.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 29, 2022)

Drive away awning  never had it out of the  bag .


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 29, 2022)

Bought a weather station with indoor n outdoor sensors  and memory  , much better than factory fitted crap


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 29, 2022)

My van is a  Bluetooth  free zone


----------



## Steady Eddy (Sep 29, 2022)

Best buy Silver screens, no more condensation on the windows on a morning,
worst ??? Propex gas night heater way too noisy, cheap Chinese one now, get to sleep now no problem


----------



## spigot (Sep 29, 2022)

Worst:-  Motorhome cover, bought it years ago, it's still in it's box!

Best-- loads:- Solar Panels, Refillable gas, Extra leisure batteries, Factory fitted dead bolts, Tefal 'Ingenio' cookset


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 30, 2022)

Deisel @ £120 a litre


----------



## wildebus (Sep 30, 2022)

Tookey said:


> This one is only 13cm wide and I reckon you could lose the wheels and fit a slider
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SPACEKEEPER-Shelving-Organizer-Bathroom-Stainless/dp/B07ZR9G24P/ref=asc_df_B07ZR9G24P/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=410161781033&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9262676512833645704&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9041128&hvtargid=pla-866691776780&ref=&adgrpid=91148753187&th=1


looks like it could work so just went to measure.... No 
Cupboard is VERY narrow.   Measures 900 x 590 x 97  (mm).   I think any supports would take up most of the space with a cupboard that narrow (and actually being able to reach in to make fittings secure would be pretty tricky as well)
Also just measured a tin of baked beans ... 75mm - so would only have room for a small amount as well anyway)


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 1, 2022)

aross said:


> Could you give some details about where we could get them? (Thanks!)


The firm at cleckheaton is Silverscreens, there is also Taylormade in Honley Huddersfield


----------



## Robmac (Oct 1, 2022)

aross said:


> Could you give some details about where we could get them? (Thanks!)



What vehicle do you have?

Gordon @The laird has one for sale for a Ford Transit Mk7 at the moment.


----------



## Winger (Oct 1, 2022)

wildebus said:


> looks like it could work so just went to measure.... No
> Cupboard is VERY narrow.   Measures 900 x 590 x 97  (mm).   I think any supports would take up most of the space with a cupboard that narrow (and actually being able to reach in to make fittings secure would be pretty tricky as well)
> Also just measured a tin of baked beans ... 75mm - so would only have room for a small amount as well anyway)


This would be close and it’s mounted on a track on the base, I can’t find a makers name tho. It’s fitted on a Pilote


wildebus said:


> Ah.  I will do some measurements.
> Obviously I keep the table in it at the moment but I only ever use the table outside, never inside, so repurpose could be good


i reckon this would work if you could source one. No sign of a maker’s name. It’s fixed to the base


----------



## Colinsmiff (Oct 5, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Best refillable Lpg and solar.
> Worst Fire blanket and extinguisher as we have never used them !!!


!!! Are you sure, it would be disastrous if you had had to use a fire blanket or an extinguisher. They are one purchase I hope I never have to use.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 5, 2022)

Colinsmiff said:


> !!! Are you sure, it would be disastrous if you had had to use a fire blanket or an extinguisher. They are one purchase I hope I never have to use.


Even bigger disaster if you had a fire and had no means of putting it out.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 6, 2022)

Worst 
Solar shower and it leaked after 3months
TV never used in moho now in house


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 6, 2022)

Colinsmiff said:


> !!! Are you sure, it would be disastrous if you had had to use a fire blanket or an extinguisher. They are one purchase I hope I never have to use.


It was a joke !
As you post.
Never had to use and hope I never will
Which reminds me my Extinguisher is out of date
Maybe a firestick


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 9, 2022)

Stacking pans with removable handle from Aldi, folding silicon colander Dunelm, pan lid with vents Carrefour. All really useful items stored in a home made bag, sit tidy under the cooker. 
Plastic buckets that had bird seed in. We carry 4 of them, very useful. Even used one under the loo when we forgot the cassette years ago. 
We've never used the gas barbecue.


----------

